# Fresh face



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

^^^^^^ Welcome back hope to see you here more often, by the way did you mean Petoria from Family guy when Peter makes his house his own country :laugh:, joking, well anyway it's cool to see new members coming back.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Welcome, kinda (I'm new here).

Go Chargers


----------

